# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Breeding rasboras

## mickthefish

ive just bred rasbora beauforti, and it got me wondering about the interest in breeding this genus, as there is very little mentioned about them.
my next project is to breed R spilocerca, could anyone tell me if they have been bred by anyone before.
mick

----------


## XnSdVd

Congrats on your latest success mick  :Wink:  My only experience with the genus would be heteromorpha... My maculata have yet to spawn...  :Sad:

----------


## mickthefish

cheers X, ive just picked some maculata up i'll fatten them up before trying to spawn them.
mick

----------


## XnSdVd

I'll be waiting for the results... and to be embarassed  :Laughing:

----------


## benny

I know Simon has had success with one or two of the species. But from what I can see, most of the spawns are accidentals. No concerted efforts on the hobbyists' part as these are fairly common and cheap fishes here. Shame.

Cheers,

----------


## mickthefish

i think it's the same here, most of the rasboras are pretty cheap so no-one bothers to breed them.
my old mate breeds harlequins to supply a shop with all them, he breeds them no trouble at all.
mick

----------


## bclee

My T. espei spawned without me knowing until I saw an extra small T. espei among the adults. I think that was the sole survival of the brood.

BC

----------


## XnSdVd

Always happened with my rasboras but never the barbs...  :Confused:  Mick, any experience with hexazona?

----------


## mickthefish

yes a long time ago, the best way is if you have a spare tank 18inch minimum put a sponge filter in a couple of floating mops and a couple on the base fill the tank with fresh water put your conditioned pair in the night before you want to spawn them and thats it , as soon as you see the female is thinner take them out, the eggs hatch in 24-36 hours, first food infusoria for about 4-5 days then bbs and crushed flake food, micro worms are also good. and thats it mate
mick

----------


## XnSdVd

Seriously I can't even sex them. With my harlequins I'd just wake up before sunrise, watch them spawn and snip off the leaves that've been laid on.  :Opps:  Not exactly the most efficient considering they spawn faster than my griffithii grow  :Razz:

----------


## mickthefish

the male should have the brighter colours in the finnage, females are usially heavy looking fish, hope this helps.
mick

----------


## mickthefish

this is the first decent pic ive got of the fry they seem to be camera shy, there looks to be about 150-200 fry in this batch.
mick

----------


## ranmasatome

Mick just wondering what you do with the fry... sell them to pet shops?? i hope theres no inbreeding going on...

----------


## mickthefish

yes the majority go to pet shops, auctions and friends, i always keep a small shoal back for myself to see how they grow, the only breeders are the parents.
mick

----------


## ranmasatome

oh cool.. i was wondering if breeders switch stock with each other just to keep out inbreeding.. or selectively choose the best male and female from their batch for mating purposes

----------


## mickthefish

some do ranma, but i prefer to breed of wild stock if poss to get.
mick

----------


## ranmasatome

that is always good, if not better, when possible..

----------


## checkerboard

I have accidental breeding of T. espei before also. It seem they always happen when I'm overseas and my plants grow without trimming and water not being changed. I believe the not changing water has some role to play in this.

Often, I do not realize till I see a small t.espei amongst the adults. have bred pencils, same thing, frequent water change seem to deter spawning.

----------


## mickthefish

hi all 
Xn have you bred your maculata's yet?, mine were that poorly coloured i didn't bother and at the moment there are no maculata to be seen antwhere around my area, hope you had better luck than me.
but on success i have bred uropthalmoides and brigittae i'm just waiting for them to pattern up.
oh and one other fish that i am very proud to have done, rasbora spilocerca.

mick

----------


## ranmasatome

Saw that on the other forum mick.. good on ya!! :Grin: 

How small werer those boraras when they were born? must be tiny... and what do they eat?? i'd imagine there would be a linitation on what can fit thier mouths.. and size of eggs?

----------


## mickthefish

hi ranma
the size when free swimmingwas roughly 1.5mm, the eggs were .5mm, the first food was the finest infusoria i could produce.
sorry for not answering sooner but i was meeting benny ng in manchester yo give him a small shop tour , he's taken some photos of the shops to show you lads what our lfs are like.
mick

----------


## XnSdVd

Hi mick, no luck with maculatas yet... I think it's the pH and lack of cover in my tank

in case you're wondering they're in my 6ft tank so... no way of getting them out

----------


## mickthefish

hey Xn, couldn't you find a smaller tank than that bud, haha.
i think they need to be confined to as small a tank to make them breed .
mick

----------


## XnSdVd

Honestly? no... i didn't have a small tank handy when i brought them home so i just put them in the big one.  :Opps:

----------

